# X-Men Days of Future Past on DVD/Blu-ray Oct 14th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“THE SUMMER BLOCKBUSTER THAT’S NEAR PERFECT…IT’S SPECTACULAR”
- Peter Travers, Rolling Stone


Grossing Nearly $740 Million Worldwide To Date, the Most Anticipated X-Men Comic Adaptation Releases
on Digital HD September 23,
3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ and DVD October 14

LOS ANGELES, Calif. (July 23, 2014) – X-Men Unite! The only way to save the future is to go into the past. Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment takes you back in time to stop the end of the world with X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST on 3D Blu-ray™, Blu-ray™ and DVD on October 14 and Digital HD September 23rd. Featuring a massive collaboration of legendary actors and the return of director Bryan Singer, “the very best [film] of the franchise since the first X-Men” comes to life in amazing fashion that you’ll have to see to believe (Stephen Rebello, Playboy).

A heroic all-star cast including Hugh Jackman, Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy and Jennifer Lawrence forms the ultimate X-Men ensemble as the unstoppable characters from the original X-Men trilogy must join forces with their younger selves in an epic battle to change the past and save the future.

The X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST Blu-ray and DVD brings nearly an hour of never-before-seen special features that will take you even further into the making of this epic adventure. From the background story and creation of the building of the Sentinels program, to a gag reel of cast member’s “finest” mutant moments, the Blu-ray is a must-have for any true fan and new fans of the franchise.

*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST SPECIAL FEATURES*
●	Deleted Scenes with Optional Audio Commentary by Bryan Singer
●	Gag Reel
●	Kitchen Sequence
●	Classification: M
●	X-Men: Reunited
●	Double Take: Xavier & Magneto
●	Sentinels: For A Secure Future
●	Gallery: Trask Industries
●	Second Screen App
●	Theatrical Trailers



*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST 3D BLU-RAY™*
Street Date:	October 14, 2014
Prebook Date:	September 10, 2014
Screen Format:	Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio:	English DTS-HD MA 7.1, English Descriptive Audio 5.1,
Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1, French Dolby Digital 5.1
Subtitles:	English SDH, Spanish
Total Film Run Time:	131 minutes
U.S. Rating:	PG-13
Closed Captioned:	Yes

*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST BLU-RAY™*
Street Date:	October 14, 2014
Prebook Date:	September 10, 2014
Screen Format:	Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio:	English DTS-HD MA 7.1, English Descriptive Audio 5.1,
Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1, French Dolby Digital 5.1
Subtitles:	English SDH, Spanish
Total Film Run Time:	131 minutes
U.S. Rating:	PG-13
Closed Captioned:	Yes

*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST DVD*
Street Date:	October 14, 2014
Prebook Date:	September 10, 2014
Screen Format:	Widescreen 16:9 (2.40:1)
Audio:	English Dolby Digital 5.1, English Descriptive Audio 5.1,
Spanish Surround, Dolby Digital 2.0, French Surround Dolby Digital 2.0
Subtitles:	English SDH, Spanish
Total Film Run Time:	131 minutes
U.S. Rating:	PG-13
Closed Captioned:	Yes


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I have not seen it yet. I have enjoyed all the recent x-Men movies. Hopefully this one will be added into my library as well. How many more can they possibly make though?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

orion said:


> I have not seen it yet. I have enjoyed all the recent x-Men movies. Hopefully this one will be added into my library as well. How many more can they possibly make though?


Apocolypse is next... that's actually why they rebooted the cast with First class. so they could start anew and have a young cast to go on for years


----------

